# Skid steer company looking for work in New Jersey



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

Skid steer company looking for work in NJ. Owner operator with over 25 years experience. All equipment is new and very reliable. We are fully insured.
Rates include machine, operator, delivery and fuel.
Rates
$550.00 Daily
$2,500.00 Weekly
If interested please email us at [email protected]
Thank you


----------

